# Garmin 93sv chirp units and livescope



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Guess what...it won't work. The older panoptic ps22 will tho. Also, the chirp units won't network with a plus unit even if you have the gms10 hub. I just realized this after installing a chirp and gms10 hub. I called Garmin to confirm and they said....nope. won't work


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Is their no updates that can be installed to make them be able to process the livescope


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Unfortunately Garmin no longer provides software updates for chirp models. And it only works with the ps22 ducer


----------

